# Final Fantasy XV



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has ordered it and looking forward to the release of it next week? Having been in development for over 10 years this is shaping up to be one hell of a game. From what I have saw not only does it look incredible but the open world exploring of the old PS1 games is back. 

Anyone else excited for it then?


----------



## Norder (Nov 22, 2013)

Pre ordered it and had the email through today to say it was being packed ready. Just so happens that the day its released is also the start of my 4 days off (not planned honest) although I have the dentist in the morning =[

I remember playing one of the Final Fantasy games on the ps2 years ago and enjoyed it, saw the trailer and thought id treat myself to something different then my normal games haha, but yes kinda excited


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Haven't enjoyed the FF series that much since 10, well 12 was pretty decent to be honest but this does look pretty amazing but I'm gonna hold out a while and see how the reviews on the gameplay go down, if its anything like 13 then I'll be giving it a miss.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Never been into any of the games but I bought the FF Kingslaive Blu-ray.
AMAZING film.
Definitely one of my favorites to put the surround sound system through its paces.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Choppy said:


> Haven't enjoyed the FF series that much since 10, well 12 was pretty decent to be honest but this does look pretty amazing but I'm gonna hold out a while and see how the reviews on the gameplay go down, if its anything like 13 then I'll be giving it a miss.


Battle system sort of looks like the Kingdom Hearts one which I am very happy with, full on action. Also can be changed to make it basically turn based which is another welcome addition for anyone looking for a less fast paced fighting much like the older generation games of the series.

I haven't really enjoyed one since 10 myself and 9 is my all time fave. Although I have completed 13 and lighting returns both are pretty dull in comparison to what Squaresoft produced years before.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did any of you play the Demo available for it?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope. Didn't want to spoil it though I hear it has changed considerably from the feedback they received from the demo.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Nope. Didn't want to spoil it though I hear it has changed considerably from the feedback they received from the demo.


I'm not FF fan at all, in fact I have never sat and managed to play more than a couple of hours on them.

However my other half, she loves them so I downloaded the Demo for her. She liked it.

The graphics and scenery was absolutely breathtaking.


----------

